# Woodworking Dust/Chips and Composting



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm aware of issues concerning the saw dust from plywood, particleboard, etc. But when I'm fairly certain my bin is full of just wood dust and chips (mostly red oak), I dump it on a compost pile with my yard clippings, leaves, etc.

Any woodworking gardeners out there? I know it depends somewhat on what I want to grow. It primarily gets put on our flower beds. Good compost? or do I need to be adding something else to the pile to make it more Ph balanced? Lime?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

according to http://www.compostguide.com/
You'll need a lot of nitrogen materials to make up for the high carbon content. Don't use too much, and don't use treated woods.


----------



## MountainDrew (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with Debbie, you will need to add some other organic materials - egg shells, coffee grounds, leftover veggies/fruits(fresh that is), grass clippings. That will get things going to create some really good compost. A few beers will help, the compost that is, it prevents fungus and promotes organic growth.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Need a good mix of "green" (grass clippings, veggies and other non-animal foods) and "brown" ingredients (earth and I"m not sure what else…. I tend to lack on the "brown" side.

If things start to smell, it's too wet, needs more dirt and help breathing.

If you're composting for a veggie garden be extra careful with what you compost, don't want to be eating any nasty stuff.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

They say to avoid Black Walnut leaves, so I think the sawdust, & chips of it would be bad.


----------

